# Snow Blwer Repair



## Goodnite Uncle (Dec 21, 2009)

New Snow Blower Owner without a manual! My stepson poured the 2 stroke oil in the tank, then the gas without mixing it. I've drained the tank, mixed the gas and oil and refilled but it still won't start. Any advice?


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

did your stepsun start it at all?
Is there a prime bulb? (to get the gas to the carb.)


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Spark plug may be soaked with oil.
Pull and clean it.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

beenthere said:


> Spark plug may be soaked with oil.
> Pull and clean it.


Also check the fuel pick up screen (on the hose in the tank) and fuel filter. These may be saturated with oil, not allowing fuel to flow.


----------



## Goodnite Uncle (Dec 21, 2009)

No, it never started. He drained the tank by turning it upside down! Anyway. I pulled the spark plug and replaced it with a new one. Still it doesn't start.


----------



## Goodnite Uncle (Dec 21, 2009)

Spark plug was soaked. I replaced it but it still doesn't strat. Any other suggestions?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you have the safety key fully installed?


----------



## Goodnite Uncle (Dec 21, 2009)

Safety key? There is a key, it's installed and turned to the on position.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Here is a link to a manual for a Tecumseh 2-cycle.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692508.pdf


----------



## 007 (Dec 29, 2009)

Try using some Starting Fluid by spraying it into the carb or spray some into the spark plug hole and give it a try.

If too much oil got in there (if you don't really know the whole full story on how it happened) it could be fouled up by the oil.

I had a similar case this fall (not the same as yours) and after playing with it for a little bit with the starting fluid, she's up and running now like new again.

You 'may' need to take the fuel bowl off and clean it out, again the starting fluid will clean things up nice for you.

Give it a try and see how it goes.


----------

